# Theory About Gigantamaxing and Mega Evolution.



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 27, 2020)

Hello.

This is a theory i have been thinking about for a pretty long time and felt like this would be a good place to show the world

So, my theory is, what if Gigantamaxing and Mega Evolution are closely correlated.
What if Gigantamaxing is just Dynamaxing and Mega Evolution and the Pokemon get the required energy to Mega Evolve during Dynamaxing.
Not every pokemon can Gigantamax, such as a drednaw my sister has, so what explains this? Simple. Not every Pokemon has the capacity for that much energy, therefore they don't mega-evolve when they Dynamax. However, any pokemon of the correct species can normal mega evolve with a mega stone and a key stone. Which contain the energy for the Pokemon.

So now, what about charizard and gengar? Two pokemon that already have mega evolutions.

Simple. Mega gengar Y and Mega charizard Z exist now.

Now, what if you could use a mega stone and a Dynamax band instead.
Then you would have Megamaxing, basically gigantamaxing but all pokemon of the correct species (either pokemon that could mega evolve or gigantamax) can do it.
With the exception of pikachu, eevee and meowth, who would all evolve when mega-evolved or megamaxed.

So, thank you for reading my theory and good luck finding your Alcremite, Drednite, Corvinite, Machampite, Laprasite, Toxititrite, Charizardite Z, Gengarite Y...


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 30, 2020)

Lol makes sense. I miss mega evolution too much so this is my way of coping with the loss.


----------

